# 2018 hunt/field goals



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

To have as many birds shot over him as he can retrieve .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ellie and I are going to focus on WCX and senior. I'll stop trying to train obedience at the same time to make it happen, I just don't have the time management skills to do both. I appreciate this thread, thinking it about it like this makes me realize that I need to put my plan on the calendar now. Thanks


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really want Molly to get her SH. She needs to be desensitized to the whole test environment, which is hard. But I want her SH more than I want Maisey’s MH for sure.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Brix JH & WC
Bally and Slater are obedience dogs right at the moment. I have plans to enter both in obedience the end of February and in March. Slater doesn't do any field work anymore (eyesight and lack of training!) but Bally I want to just focus on long, simple marks and his blinds are pretty ridiculous at the moment (in a good way) so not too worried about that


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Hey everyone! Typical yearly post here! Wondering what everyone's goals are this year...Post 'em here!


So ma’am, what are your goals for Proof and Shelly this year?


Riot I’d love to be able to enter him in a few qualifying field trials. I’d like him to be test/bye dog for Open and Amateur field trials. Or maybe we’ll be derby test dog for fun.
I’d also like to run him in master if I have time. Or at least be test dog.
I want to get his CD this winter, our next trial is in March.
Lucy will continue running spaniel tests. Her obedience is coming along and her darn signals are getting really good. I may try for her open obedience title.
I’ll judge a few retriever and spaniel hunt tests this summer.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow everyone has clear goals this year, that's awesome!!
Barb, I wish I had the access to upland hunting like you do. So jealous. I tell George all the time how lucky he is! I'm glad Matt got to go there and hunt this fall.

It sounds like lots of obedience work going on. That's fun. You guys all have great dogs to do it with for sure! Bally should add CD as well! Proof does well with a lot of basic OB but always wants to roll over on his downs, ha ha. Always has and I'm too lazy to deal with it  

Vivian, I agree, Molly deserves that SH and you guys will do it!! So will Ellie! I know she can do the WCX no problem, Kristy, I was there when she got the WC!

Stacey, I hope that you can complete Lucy's MU title as well. 

I'm not super sure of our plans this year. I know that if Shelly is good enough I'd like her to get on the derby list and also QAA if possible (doubt it but you never know ) She is looking pretty nice at the moment so I am hopeful. She'll be 1 in the spring so I should be able to see more and more what she is made of but so far I like what I see. 

With Proof I don't think there is anything that we are aiming for as far as titles go. Certainly not possible this year anyway. I'm glad we got that QAA out of the way for some reason I had this personal goal of getting it before the age of three, just didn't realize it would be through an amateur, and once that happened a weight lifted. I don't think we are ready to run a lot of amateurs for at least another year but I'll probably run a few for experience and maybe we will get lucky and finish a few more. I do know that I am going to pour all my energy into learning to be the best handler I can be. Also, getting proof's blinds as good as possible. On the weekends i'm training with a few experienced amateurs and they are helping me with all age blinds and getting me comfortable with uncomfortable blinds; exposing Proof to as many blinds as possible. As well, since I'm getting the gist of the basics I'd like to focus a lot more on learning to read the terrain and become more aware of the trouble zones for dogs. Also getting better with the wind. I put that stuff on the back burner but now my mind has enough space to add new stuff in it. 

I hope this year we make it up to Michigan again as well as St. Louis. I don't know this year its kind of no pressure, no stress, just try to learn and get better and enjoy my beautiful wonderful smart pups! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My 2018 goals for Ledger are his WC and JH for sure. We will also be working on conformation, obedience and tracking (if time permits).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I really want Molly to get her SH. She needs to be desensitized to the whole test environment, which is hard. But I want her SH more than I want Maisey’s MH for sure.


I really hope Molly can pull through and get that SH. Does she have any passes yet? Can you try her in other environments? Maybe run her in a spaniel hunt test where she hears guns and is a test environment, but is very different vibe?


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

We are hoping to have the pup ready for Derby's by August.. She is 10 months old and going thru the T right now, does Open/Amateur singles off multiple guns and semi steady. We also are working on 200 plus yrd lining drills. Our plan is to finish the T, work on pattern blinds,introduce more complex doubles and finish the steadiness process by April In April we will be able to move to the water and work on swim by and more advanced water work. It would be nice to finish some Derby's in the fall. It would also be nice to make the Derby list but the main goal would be for the pup to be ready for Q's and MH after her 2nd birthday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm continuing to condition Winter post TPLO. Seems like it is taking forever to rebuild muscle. I would love to try Master Spaniel upland tests with her. We would need a sit to flush. I have some friends who do Pointing Lab tests who will help me train it when she's ready. We have been working on her UD skills and she should be ready by to trial by March. 
i have been working on obedience skills with Flyer since the end of summer. Again It feels like it forever ( I may not be the most patience person) but his heeling, fronts and finishes are starting to gel. He is also learning bits and pieces of exercises though UD that we will put it all together at some point. I would like to see him in Novice this fall but I have never been good at keeping up in obedience once we can get in the water again. Field trumps obedience every time. In field, I hope to run him in Master this summer.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I’d like to get Winx a WC and possibly JH. I took her to the National but the marks were so much closer than she was used to and she blew by them. By the time she came back to the first one, she had forgotten what she was doing. 

I plan to get Pilot started on the table work and all that so hopefully he’ll be able to get something this year.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We are continuing to work towards WCX and SH. WCX in Canada has a water and land blind, so closer to SH. We suspect Shala has become collar-wise or test-wise, as she can do everything in the tests in training no problem... and then blows up at tests. Our WCX last summer, she didn't even complete the land series. So we are working to figure out what it is about tests, as we keep training...


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

I finished the HRCH on Cassie (Wasatch's Resolute Cassie) last September and that was a goal checked off. We will continue to hunt this winter for crane and quail until that wraps up at the end of February. Somewhere in the next couple of months, I will breed her and then wrangle puppies into the spring. After that, we start getting ready hunting season with training those early morning hours during the summer, possibly with a puppy in tow. My hunting goals will include a couple more weeks of dove hunting than last year, and more time this year than last chasing waterfowl and pheasants in the Dakotas before returning to Texas for the winter.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

My main goal for Fisher is to pass the WC test in July and enter our first show in October, then compete in a couple dock diving competitions for fun. I'm pretty new to dog sports so this will be my first year of actual competing (besides one dock diving competition last year). I'm starting off the year with an obedience class put on by my local HRC club so I'm hoping to find some people to train with in that class as none of my current dog friends are hunt/field people.


----------

